

The problem with distributed social networks - backbonejstutes
http://thomasdav.is/posts/the-problem-with-distributed-social-networks.html

======
tonyoconnell
A Tent.io server in Node.js would be amazing ... then you could build the
interface with <http://meteor.com/> . We are creating an open elearning app
for kids <http://one.ie/about/foundation> with tent.io . It seems like
tent.io, node.js and meteor are a perfect fit.

